# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Greetings



## Troy (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Guys, I saw a notice for the Aquabotanic Competition, and thought I would send in a few pics...thought it seemed only right that I should join the site first!

I recognise a few names here from "Tom's Place" and others (I am pants there). I currently have three aquariums, one of which is planted:










Cheers All!


----------



## Troy (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Guys, I saw a notice for the Aquabotanic Competition, and thought I would send in a few pics...thought it seemed only right that I should join the site first!

I recognise a few names here from "Tom's Place" and others (I am pants there). I currently have three aquariums, one of which is planted:










Cheers All!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey cool! Welcome Troy from the land down under!

To join the contest, you need to email pics to Ekim, and also send him your name and address and all that good stuff. Your tank looks good!


----------



## Troy (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Robert...definitely the wrong time of year to be in the Southern Hemisphere!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like your background. Did you make that yourself?


----------



## Troy (Apr 20, 2004)

Nope...unfortunately the background is about the only thing I didnt DIY!


----------

